# MF 135 Perkins... What Oil?



## Injunfarian

Hello,

I have a MF 135 with the Perkins Gas Engine. 
I just wanted to know if anyone knows what motor oil and filter I need to get for this machine. Also how much.

I looked at Tractor Data and they had listing for the Continental Z-145 however no Perkins.

I do live in Southern Ontario so it will be going below 0c(32f)... I would say -15c(5f) to +30(86) would be the temp range for my area. I would like to pick the oil that will perform in summer and winter.

The tractor will be used mostly in the summer for property maintenance and trail building. Only will be used in the winter to clear a 75ftx20ft lane way of snow nothing else really. 

Thanks.


----------



## MBTRAC

Here's a link which details the oils/capacity, bare in mind it's an Australian link so you'll need to check with Castrol locally if they're applicable in your temperature range( I would think they are)...

http://www.datateck.com.au/lube/castr_au/default.asp

In the Drill Down Search scroll to "Farm Tractor & Machinery" (Enter)

Under Make scroll to "Massey-Ferguson(Also see AGCO)(Tractors-Two Whell Drive)" (Enter)

Under Model scroll to "MF-135" (Enter)

Lubricants are then listed for each model of the MF135


----------

